# L'us de ''Yo que sé''



## Cracker Jack

Moltes vegades, he sentit aquesta expressió entre la gent sobretot si està discutint.  Normalment apareix això com resposta a una cosa en la cual el contestador vol ironitzar o emfatitzar un punt ridícul. A vegades, es diu desdenyosament amb una intonació característica YO (baixa) QUE (alta) SE (mitja).  Realment, em fa gràcia i moltes vegades la imito.

Doncs, em pregunta si de veritat és la mateixa que ''No sé cuanto, no sé que..''  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

"Yo que sé" és castellà; una bona versió potser seria "i a mi què em dius?" (algú té més idees???) Això que menciones de "no sé què, no sé _quantos_" és fa servir molt quan expliques a algú alguna cosa que un altre t'havia explicat o havia dit (discurs indirecte) i per no repetir la parrafada, ho talles i dius "no sé què, no sé _quantos_".

-Em va explicar que se n'havia anat de vacances a Roma, que havia lligat molt amb els italians i no sé què no sé _quantos_.

Passa, però, que personalment no et ser dir si és un poti-poti amb el castellà que hem generat aquí o si es totalment castellà i ho copiem.

Bona nit!


----------



## ernest_

TPS, però també pot ser català, el "jo" a vegades es pronuncia "io". La diferència amb el castellà és en el "que": si és una e oberta, és català, si no és castellà.

CJ, el "jo què sé" és com una pregunta retòrica, realment vol dir "no ho sé". Exemple:

-On són les claus?
-Jo què sé! Les havia deixat allà sobre i ara no hi són.

I aquesta entonació que dius, doncs simplement és per donar èmfasi i fer una mica el pallasso


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> TPS, però també pot ser català, el "jo" a vegades es pronuncia "io". La diferència amb el castellà és en el "que": si és una e oberta, és català, si no és castellà.



Perdona Ernest però jo el què el dic tancat, i no ho dic pas en castellà


----------



## ernest_

Dixie! said:


> Perdona Ernest però jo el què el dic tancat, i no ho dic pas en castellà



Haha, doncs et juro que no ho havia sentit mai amb e tancada (tampoc és que doni gaires voltes...); amb una vocal neutra sí, però amb e tancada no. Però llavors com t'ho fas per posar els accents? Si no et pots fiar de la manera com ho pronuncies...


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> Però llavors com t'ho fas per posar els accents? Si no et pots fiar de la manera com ho pronuncies...



Simplement sé les normes d'ortografia. Passa igual amb moltes paraules: València. Oi que els valencians diuen aquesta E tancada?  En canvi, s'escriu amb e oberta. O el meu nom!! Jo em dic Mercè, i la síl·laba tònica la dic amb E tancada. Però escric el meu nom amb e oberta.

Per cert, quan feia 5è d'EGB vam fer un dictat a classe de Català on sortia el meu nom i el vaig haver de copiar deu vegades perquè l'havia escrit malament (Mercé)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per vostres respostes.  No sabia que s'utilitza també en castellà aquesta expressió.  A més a més, l'única cosa que m'he fitxat és els noms dels accents.  Dixie, m'han ensenyat en les classes de català les seguents accents:'

sempre greu o obert    à
sempre agut o tancat   í ú
de vegades obert        è ò
de vegades tancat      é ó

* Curs de la llengua catalana, Joan Badia et al, Castellnou edicions

Doncs, dixie, em pots donar la llum a l'enteniment, sisplau.


----------



## Dixie!

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies per vostres respostes.  No sabia que s'utilitza també en castellà aquesta expressió.  A més a més, l'única cosa que m'he fitxat és els noms dels accents.  Dixie, m'han ensenyat en les classes de català les seguents accents:'
> 
> sempre greu o obert    à
> sempre agut o tancat   í ú
> de vegades obert        è ò
> de vegades tancat      é ó
> 
> * Curs de la llengua catalana, Joan Badia et al, Castellnou edicions
> 
> Doncs, dixie, em pots donar la llum a l'enteniment, sisplau.



T'ho han ensenyat bé. Què és el que no entens?


----------



## starmi

que m'expliques a mi? 
No ho se!
serien uns altres sinònims....


----------



## starmi

MIra he vist lu dels accents:
la *"a"* sempre va amb accent *obert* (MAI TANCAT)
i la *"i"* i la *"u"* sempre va amb accent *tancat *(MAI OBERT)
la *"e"* i la *"o"* poden anar tan obert com tancat, depenent de l'entonació.


S'accentuen les paraules *agudes* (la vocal tònica és l'última de la paraula) quan acaben en vocal, vocal seguida de "_s"_ o "-en" "-in". S'escriu, per tant: _català_, _però_, _també_, _camí._
S'accentuen les paraules *planes* (la penúltima síl·laba és la tònica) que *no* acaben en cap de les terminacions anteriors. Per exemple s'accentuen: _exàmens_, _cànon_, _tòrcer_, _correguérem._
S'accentuen totes les paraules *esdrúixoles* (l'antepenúltima síl·laba és la tònica). Per exemple: _història_, _tònica_, _àrea_, _Núria_, _període_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes vegades, he sentit aquesta expressió entre la gent sobretot si està discutint. Normalment apareix això com resposta a una cosa en la cual el contestador vol ironitzar o emfatitzar un punt ridícul. A vegades, es diu desdenyosament amb una intonació característica YO (baixa) QUE (alta) SE (mitja). Realment, em fa gràcia i moltes vegades la imito.
> 
> Doncs, em pregunta si de veritat és la mateixa que ''No sé cuanto, no sé que..'' Moltes gràcies.


 
Cracker Jack,

aquesta tarda m'he recordat del teu post perquè, tot anant per la Creu Coberta avall, he sentit al vol dues dones xerrant i una li deia a l'altra: "Va i salta: "No sé què, no sé 'quantus'"; una mica en el sentit d'estil indirecte que t'explicava ahir vespre.

Ciau-ciau!

TPS


----------

